# Dates



## cissyhope

I'm trying to avoid an overdue pregnancy like last time and have been reading about eating 6 dates a day! I hate the things but will give it a go but am confused... Does they need to be fresh or dried??! Where ever I look they looked dried but I'm not knowledgable on the things the know for sure! tIA oh and someone could post a link I would really appreciate it


----------



## tankel

dates are VERY (read impossible) hard to find fresh, so I'm guessing dried


----------



## cissyhope

Lol thanks


----------



## BunnyN

I have seen fresh dates but they are pretty much the same as dried ones anyway.


----------



## ElmaWG

Yeah, I've never seen, let alone eaten , a fresh date.


----------



## cissyhope

Finding it hard to eat 6 dates &#128553;


----------



## TTCBean

I ate them in my last pregnancy starting about 6 weeks before due date... it did get hard to eat them lol! I sometimes would put them in my smoothies, made them nice and sweet... or most days I'd count six and put them on the counter and whenever I felt a little hungry I'd eat one... helped rather than stuffing them all in at once.


----------



## cissyhope

Thanks TTCBean... Yes going to just bite the bullet as 4weeks left today.Did it help with your labour? Did you go over your DD?


----------



## cissyhope

Plus 6 is a lot! &#128555; the ones I have are massive! So I have read its 60/70 g, Iv gone for 75 to be safe and that's four of these dates &#128556; that's a bit better lol


----------



## TTCBean

I was actually 2 weeks early and only had a six hour labour... No idea if the dates did that but I'll take it! I also drank two cups of red raspberry leaf tea and a ton of lunges and squats!


----------



## tankel

Let us know if they end up working for you cissyhope


----------



## cissyhope

Lol! Yes I'm doing the squat challenge :haha: trying to do frog squats too! 
And lots of raspberry tea 
Thanks Tankel will do :thumbup:


----------



## HopefulEm

I've read somewhere that they actually dry the dates on the tree, so they're all pretty much dried to some degree!


----------



## BunnyN

HopefulEm said:


> I've read somewhere that they actually dry the dates on the tree, so they're all pretty much dried to some degree!

That's what I was thinking. I think ripe dates are naturally dry. I tasted them straight from the tree and they were pretty much the same.


----------



## tallybee

I love dates anyway so this is good for me lol x


----------



## wishfulone

I have never heard of this one - but this is my 2nd pregnancy and I went far past due before my induction last time. I am past due again and starting to become quite nervous that I may never get this baby out naturally :-/ I will try anything!


----------



## cissyhope

tankel said:


> Let us know if they end up working for you cissyhope

Hi had my baby boy 3 days overdue which is the least overdue of my children...
My oldest was 5 days over daughter 2weeks and 2 days and this one like I say 3 days over! So I'm happy with that and think it may have worked? I went in 9 cm dilated also &#128522;


----------



## tankel

wow. That's great. Congrats!


----------



## icegurl470

I ate the sunsweet pitted dates which were somewhat sticky not completely dry I don't think and I blended them up into a smoothie with some other fruit to mask the taste. As you approach your due date you can blend them up with pineapple or kiwi which help soften the cervix


----------



## TTCBean

Does it matter which kind of dates? I can't remember which ones I ate last pregnancy.


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

I never eaten dates, don't know if I'd like them but I'll definitely give them a try x


----------

